# extreme mudsports park



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

has anyone been to extreme mudsports park in eclectic AL? they just had a colt ford concert a few weeks ago. aug 20 they're having a free day. just wondered if its worth going to. thx


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Don't waste your time, not many trails at all, just one big mud hole.. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yea I've heard it sucks bad. I guess we will find out when that show airs. Lol gonna be rough for a show hats not that great already to do a show at a park that sucks :-(


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

not much of a atv park its more for trucks but i still had fun


----------



## HHbrute (May 22, 2011)

that same weekend i believe auburn is havin rockfest and is suppposed to be great. never been but heard good things. ne one have ne suggestions?


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

I've heard the Auburn park was awesome. We may just head up that way! Great town anyway! WAR EAGLE


----------

